# twilight! (your opinion: good or bad)



## narutoxtemarifan234 (Nov 25, 2008)

hello people! i am in the middle of writing an article for my school news paper about the movie twilight! so i am asking people if they like the movie or not and why or why not, and the same with the book!


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 25, 2008)

Good...for me to poop on.


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (Nov 25, 2008)

I love this thread. It tells me who is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to be avoided.

Please, NF, carry on.


----------



## Takadeshi (Nov 25, 2008)

Twilight is scares me, but not so much as it's fans.


----------



## narutoxtemarifan234 (Nov 25, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Good...for me to poop on.



well that is nice to know! i personaly think that twilight was a good movie but it kind of ruined the book it wasnt exactly what i thought it would be.


----------



## Koi (Nov 25, 2008)

Haet.  I'd rather sit through the Saw series on loop for 24 hours than watch Twilight once.


----------



## kire (Nov 25, 2008)

I have not read the book, nor watched the movie, and at this rate I don't think I will soon.  Every five minutes I have to hear/read/watch some shit about Twilight..  I'm tired of hearing it and seeing it..TIRED!  I'm starting to get pissed just typing this message, but I think you get my point.

Anyway..thats my opinion.  Good luck with your article, btw.


----------



## Killu (Nov 25, 2008)

But you avoid me anyways Triste.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 25, 2008)

I think you should mention that unlike other vampire movies, this one contained no blood and was mainly appealing to fans of the book and people that thought that the guy in the movie was hot. That's all I got. Hey that rhymes .


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 25, 2008)

narutoxtemarifan234 said:


> well that is nice to know! i personaly think that twilight was a good movie but it kind of ruined the book it wasnt exactly what i thought it would be.



The book ruined the book lol


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah some ppl think a vampire should look like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Plz pay notice the sparkle* 




But I say to those ppl a true vampire looks like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Plz notice the evil grin and horrifying eyes and flame like shadows*


----------



## batanga (Nov 25, 2008)

I think it's a bit too... sparkly.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 25, 2008)

Sparkling vampires?!?


SPARKLES!1!one!


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2008)

lol, I think everyone knows how I feel about the movie by now?


----------



## Chee (Nov 25, 2008)

Dumbshit movie.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 25, 2008)

Greatest movie ever made ever! 


I haven't seen it though.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 25, 2008)

The twilight teenage girl fan base is going to overwhelm the world soon.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 25, 2008)

Great. It's always been my life long dream to save the world from rabid Twilight fangirls.


----------



## Tay (Nov 25, 2008)

The movie was better than I thought it would be.
The crazy fans are annoying as hell though.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought the movie was pretty cool... but it seems like how more I hear about people freaking about it... the less I like the books


----------



## BlackBerry (Nov 26, 2008)

To me the movie was so bad that it was funny, but seriously, the acting within this movie was so terrible. Escpecially the actress that played Bella. Her acting was so deadpan and emotionless that you would think that _she _was a vampire. 

Still I did find myself laughing at this movie though; most of them were things wasn't surpose to be funny.


----------



## plox (Nov 26, 2008)

hey is this that book with the apple on the front, the same one i used when i couldnt find toilet paper?
and where the vampires dont suck blood and terriozize
but sparkle?
______________


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 27, 2008)

Sarah Palin > Twilight


Yes, I said it. It's that bad.


----------



## Chee (Nov 27, 2008)

Elections are over. You can stop the Palin hate now, its not that funny anymore.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 27, 2008)

It was very bad, effects were used too much and the acting was horrible.


----------



## Slayz (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BlackBerry (Nov 28, 2008)

can any body please post more twilight jokes?!:rofl


----------



## Death Note (Nov 28, 2008)

Twilight is fail. It is given to much hype...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 28, 2008)

Twilight is a piece of shit take it to the bank .


----------



## redlei (Nov 28, 2008)

Just seen it... I must say it's ridiculously over-hyped... I don't care if people tell me "read the god-damn book".. well we're talking about the god-damn movie. I don't even find this 'romantic' at all... they fell in love way too fast imo, specially when she learned what he was, it's like she's not even thinking of the consequences. And I agree with the other poster.. she could be mistaken for a vampire herself. The guy.. for someone who stayed 17 since 1918(?).. I expected a more reserved, distant and stoic character... While the concept of vampires is different, I find sparkling vampires to be... humorous. It's like... Mr. Clean minus the bald head.


----------



## Chee (Nov 28, 2008)

> While the concept of vampires is different, I find sparkling vampires to be... humorous. It's like... Mr. Clean minus the bald head.



Now we know where Meyer gets her ideas.


----------



## Silvermyst (Nov 28, 2008)

Good? Bad? Try awful. And I saw it twice.


----------



## Seany (Nov 29, 2008)

Ugh i'm kind of undecided if i will watch it or not. The fans are really annoying, and to make it worse my sister is one of them


----------



## Table (Nov 29, 2008)

I really want to see it... but it doesn't come out in the UK until the 19th ;(


----------



## Chee (Nov 29, 2008)

Why would you see it twice if you hated it?


----------



## Fall Out Girl (Nov 30, 2008)

*This movie is so good me and my friends cant stop talking about it!*


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Why would you see it twice if you hated it?



I bet the first time was out of curosity and the second time was because her friends bond and gagged her to watch it.


----------



## chaosakita (Nov 30, 2008)

This was one of the worst movies I've ever seen. The acting was horrible and the plot and characters were just stupid.


----------



## Shade (Nov 30, 2008)

The best thing about this movie was Supermassive Black Hole by Muse during the baseball scene. The only thing that made the movie worth those 30 seconds.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 1, 2008)

if you think this movie is bad (which it was), wait till you see the sequels.


----------



## Koi (Dec 1, 2008)

There's no way they can do all of them, though.  If you look up what happens in the most recent book, it makes a movie impossible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 1, 2008)

How? Use spoiler tags if you must.


----------



## Farih (Dec 1, 2008)

I liked the first three books...but seriously, this movie just made the characters look so awkward that I couldn't take their relationship seriously at all.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 2, 2008)

My opinion is neither good or bad, it is BRILLIANT!


----------



## The Boss (Dec 2, 2008)

What an awesome way to gay up Vampires. I mean they sparkle in the sunlight. I guess this  whole thing would be cool... if I was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Evilene (Dec 2, 2008)

Haven't seen the movie yet, but I can't wait for the RiffTrax version of it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 3, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> How? Use spoiler tags if you must.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bella gets pregant with a vampire baby. It tries to eat her way out and then Edward start om-nom-noming on Bella's stomach to get the baby out. Well...that's what I heard. 

And then she's mostly bed-ridden for the whole damn book, not much of an active character in this one. Then Jacob goes p*d*p****, imprinting on her child.


----------



## Cair (Dec 4, 2008)

It probably sucks just as much as vampires that sparkle and the goddamn lady who started this mess. I'm going to waste my money elsewhere. 



Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't forget the part where Edward happily hands Bella over to Jacob begging him to have sex with her just to get that zombie out of her uterus. 

Had to partake in convo, forgive mah for interupting. 
/participation


----------



## IndieCindy (Dec 6, 2008)

Tbh.
I love Twilight.
...Well, making fun of it.

 Yes, I read the books. Yes, I liked them (until Bella's whining got too much.). No, I am not obsessed with Edward Cullen. I live in England, so I haven't seen the movie yet, but from what I heard it's supposed to do the book justice. Despite the fact it still has freaking Bella in it, it's supposed to be okay. I've read what Robert Pattinson thinks of Edward Cullen. He doesn't like him.
....If you are going to read Twilight and you want to like it, only read the first one. Srsly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> It probably sucks just as much as vampires that sparkle and the goddamn lady who started this mess. I'm going to waste my money elsewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait........are u joking here?


----------



## illmatic (Dec 6, 2008)

hmm...with the movie already making over $100 million since it came out, its just a matter of time before the other books get an movie adaption.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Elections are over. You can stop the Palin hate now, its not that funny anymore.


Lol?

Were you under the impression that this Sarah Palin hate thing was a joke?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2008)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Yeah some ppl think a vampire should look like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think they're both pretty wrong.


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 6, 2008)

I saw it today, and I hope I never see it again. My bro & I thought Edward or whatever his name was looked like the Joker (I was hoping he'd say "Why so serious?"). Anne Rice's kinda-gay vampires are a lot more enjoyable than these jokers.

Bram Stoker's Dracula (1992) > Twilight


----------



## Chee (Dec 6, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait........are u joking here?



Nope, she's 100% serious.



Hunter x One Piece said:


> Lol?
> 
> Were you under the impression that this Sarah Palin hate thing was a joke?



Either way, nobody cares. You know those guys that keep going on and on and on about the same thing and won't switch the topic? Yea, that's what I see, it's annoying.

To put it simply: the dumb bitch lost the elections, move on.



ninjaq said:


> I saw it today, and I hope I never see it again. My bro & I thought Edward or whatever his name was looked like the Joker (I was hoping he'd say "Why so serious?"). Anne Rice's kinda-gay vampires are a lot more enjoyable than these jokers.



Don't EVER compare Joker to Edward! NEVER.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2008)

Chee knows every aspect of the franchise because she's a big time fan.

She told me during a private convo that she actually preferred Twilight over the Dark Knight.  (Hopefully she will tell her secrets to a more trustworthy source next time.)


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 6, 2008)

Chee said:


> Don't EVER compare Joker to Edward! NEVER.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it was ok..


----------



## Chee (Dec 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Chee knows every aspect of the franchise because she's a big time fan.
> 
> She told me during a private convo that she actually preferred Twilight over the Dark Knight.  (Hopefully she will tell her secrets to a more trustworthy source next time.)



Don't say that! 

People would believe it.


----------



## Cair (Dec 7, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait........are u joking here?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Naw, I think there was a point in BD where Edward was almost begging Jacob to have sex with Bella because she was dying.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 7, 2008)

Rukia said:


> Chee knows every aspect of the franchise because she's a big time fan.
> 
> She told me during a private convo that she actually preferred Twilight over the Dark Knight.  (Hopefully she will tell her secrets to a more trustworthy source next time.)



I fuckin' knew it.

Chee doesn't have private convos with me.


----------



## Cair (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Probably because she's too busy thinking how luscious the Joker would look sparkling like a disco ball.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 7, 2008)

Demolition Girl
fangirls wetting themselves


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I fuckin' knew it.
> 
> Chee doesn't have private convos with me.



She's lying! 

I rarely have private convos anyways.


----------



## Cair (Dec 8, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Quit Playing games with my heart
> fangirls wetting themselves



If they were sitting behind me I'd smack them over the head with my chair and shove popcorn down their throats.


----------



## redlei (Dec 9, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Bigger than your body
> fangirls wetting themselves



 that clip... what a sad world we live in 





Cair Paravel said:


> If they were sitting behind me I'd smack them over the head with my chair and shove popcorn down their throats.



I feel doing the same thing if I were there


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2008)

Went to go see it with a couple of my homegirls. Twenty minutes into the movie they asked ME if we could leave. I love my friends

Yeah its a shitty ass movie


----------



## Cair (Dec 9, 2008)

^ I'd just move to the back and make suggestive sounds. That's what Twilight is anyway, so I'd blend right in.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> ^ I'd just move to the back and make suggestive sounds. That's what Twilight is anyway, so I'd blend right in.



That would actually be rude. Even if I'd hate the movie, that type of thing would make the experience even worse, so I cant support that.


----------



## Fay (Dec 10, 2008)

The book is 10/10pek!!!

The movie: The actress playing Bella couldn't act...
Rob pattinson as Edward was a good move!


----------



## Cair (Dec 10, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> That would actually be rude. Even if I'd hate the movie, that type of thing would make the experience even worse, so I cant support that.



Just saying it for the lulz, I'm not THAT obnoxious. Take a joke. D:


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 10, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Just saying it for the lulz, I'm not THAT obnoxious. Take a joke. D:



Notice he's not called Martial*Comedy*horror.


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Notice he's not called Martial*Comedy*horror.



That is true.


----------



## Cair (Dec 10, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Notice he's not called Martial*Comedy*horror.



I don't think I got the joke. 
unless it was the dreaded hidden internetal sarcasm


----------



## Chee (Dec 10, 2008)

It means that Martial isn't equipped with comedy-sensors, just martial arts and horror ones.


----------



## Cair (Dec 10, 2008)

I got it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2008)

Exactly! I have no sense of humor!

Wait, my martial arts sensors are kicking in. I CHALLENGE YOU TO A DUEL!


----------



## TwilightSUCKS (Dec 10, 2008)

It wasn't good or bad. It was an absolute shit fest.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

Twilight is...Good as a Teenage-Romance Novel.
Really, if it was a story without vampires in it, but a normal girl and a mysterious, yet totally normal guy, it might not have been bad at all. It'd have been a bestseller anyways.
Stephanie Meyer tried to make Twilight interesting with the whole vampire-stuff, but it really ruined it in the end. I love vampires to death, but that setting just brought up problems, and with that, Stephanie Meyer might just have created the gayest vampires ever. I didn't even know where was such thing as a gay vampire before reading Twilight.
Yes, I enjoyed Twilight very much, but only because I'm such a helpless romantic


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

If It was a normal romance without vampires, it would've been just as bad, if not worse because it would be your typical cliched romance that we've seen plenty of times before.

Personally, I have a theory that if you're story is typical and cliched, throw in a random genre twist.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

Clearly, Stephanie Meyer tried to create just that, a thrilling twist, that would finally, finally, finally save from Clichee-Hell. Too bad only she had to relie on Vampires. These days it seems that nobody gets fresh ideas anymore (XD), so they steal twists from other, previously famous and popular writers, or search for ideas in music. I must admit that I never read Anne Rice's novels, but the fact, that Stephanie Meyer was clearly 'inspired' by Miss Rice's pieces is surely obvious.
Romance Novels are really not for everyone. Nearly every interesting piece of material and ideas has already been used and established in the genre before, so today's writers mostly have a hard time finding new, exciting twists that were never seen before. 
Stephanie Meyer is a new author, the Twilight Saga was her first released piece. Cut her some slack. Nobody can write the "perfect piece" for everybody to like first try. 
And I'll have to highlight again: "The Host" is _so_ much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

The Host as in the Korean movie?

Anyway, she might be a decent writer, but her stories seem to be rip-offs of other stories. Twilight, as I said, is too similar to Near Dark. It looks like the sequels go down an Underworld route. 

Now, if Twilight ended with zombies invading the school, then I would forgive it.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 12, 2008)

watched it yesterday,i liked it


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

I have no idea, actually, where she got the idea of "The Host" from O__O
I believe there is some kind of korean movie entitled in a similar way, but they're not supposed to be connected as far as I'm concerned. If you haven't read it yet, read it.
I don't think you will like it, but it would be a good contrast to Twilight, and I believe the writing is far better in this book, too. It's worth reading at least.

Oh, I never read/watched "Near Dark". Can you give me the author's name? With any luck I'll find the book online. I'd really love to read it. Is ND any good?

You have a point there, of course. Even without reading many Vampire-Stories, I got a constant deja-vu reading the books yesterday. Seems as if Stephanie Meyer took a few scenes from her favourite movies, puzzled them together, filled in Names and gave it a new title OvO

A Zombie-Ending would actually been really cool! Or maybe if they'd all just died from something terrible. I really hate happy endings. I want a dark, depressing ending for once, damnit!


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

The Host sucks. I lost interest when she was going down to Tucson.

And what the hell was with that love interest guy? The first time she meets him he kissed her while she tries to run away from him.


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 12, 2008)

Chee said:


> The Host sucks. I lost interest when she was going down to Tucson.
> 
> *And what the hell was with that love interest guy? The first time she meets him he kissed her while she tries to run away from him*.



Life's a Bitch~
Okay, the beginning is really dry, I needed all my will to reach the 100. page, but it only gets better 
I kinda disliked Wanda from the beginning, because in some ways, she had a creepy resemblance with Bella and her constant kind overtones were just too much at times, but the other characters were fairly responsive (except Jared, aka Love Interest, son of a bitch!), the plot line was...logical in some way or another and new, too. I don't know 'bout you, but I've never read something similar, and that's why I love it :3 Okay, the beginning is really dry, I needed all my will to reach the 100. page, but it only gets better 
Then again, I also loved Twilight XDDD

I actually found love interest's, uh, Jared's response to Melanie fairly reasonable, and I guess I'd react very similar after not seeing any other "human" for some time 
But gee, that guy's an asshole, my my


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

The love reminds me of Twilight. And the overall host thing reminds me of The Invasion.

Not unique to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 12, 2008)

Near Dark is a movie about a guy who falls in love with a female vampire. But her family isn't too thrilled about it when she turns him into one.

Edit: LOL, I just found out they planned on remaking Near Dark, but they decided not to due to Twilight being so similar.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Dec 14, 2008)

all i know is .. Fan Girls Scream... hahahaha


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet


----------



## Alice (Dec 15, 2008)

Don't want even watch it...Lovestories suck, but when you add vampires, they suck YOUR blood


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 18, 2008)

+Kohana_Ame+ said:


> . I didn't even know where was such thing as a gay vampire before reading Twilight.



Anne Rice writes about gay vampires.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 18, 2008)

~Riku~ said:


> Anne Rice writes about gay vampires.



Anne Rice is a loony.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2008)

craZZy88 said:


> Don't want even watch it...Lovestories suck, but when you add vampires, they suck YOUR blood



What a brash statement, you do realize that love is one of the most normal and common driving forces in literature and film right?


----------



## Olgiebear (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to enjoy the books but the fans got too crazy and I dont like to associate myself with them.
The forth book was also pretty bad to me. The last book was just alright. My intrest is almost non-exsistant for Twilight.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 18, 2008)

Sandaime said:


> The movie: The actress playing Bella couldn't act...



    .


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't get the huge hubbub for Anne Rice. I saw a few clips of that Interview with a Vampire crap and I almost died from laughter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 18, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't get the huge hubbub for Anne Rice. I saw a few clips of that Interview with a Vampire crap and I almost died from laughter.



Maybe you saw the wrong movie because it was a damn good film, easily one of the better Vampire movies I've ever seen. Dunst probably stole the show a bit, but Pitt and Cruise did a fantastic job...I used to own that movie and someone stole it.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 19, 2008)

the actress for bella is quite pretty though 

however the movie kinda sucked  it was boring at parts, the story moved so slow, and the plot only started near the end of the movie. the bad cgi effects made the movie laughable at times, and throughout the movie, i'm left wondering why do the cullens even bother protecting bella. the only person with the right state of mind is that blonde vampire, rosalie. at least she had a reasonable reaction while the rest were all happy days let's risk our entire lives to protect that one girl we barely know!!  

i later found out the book is exactly like the movie which made me wonder how did it get so popular.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 19, 2008)

Ewwwww. 

I just watched the movie today. I can't even comment, it's left that much of a bad impact. 

But I agree wholeheartedly with the statement that Bella cannot act.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Maybe you saw the wrong movie because it was a damn good film, easily one of the better Vampire movies I've ever seen. Dunst probably stole the show a bit, but Pitt and Cruise did a fantastic job...I used to own that movie and someone stole it.



I flipped it on at the part where Brad pitt is in the sewer or something and Tom Cruise talks about something. Then Dunst's hair goes from straight to incredibly curly just because she turned into a vampire. I was dying from laughter when I saw that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> I flipped it on at the part where Brad pitt is in the sewer or something and Tom Cruise talks about something. Then Dunst's hair goes from straight to incredibly curly just because she turned into a vampire. I was dying from laughter when I saw that.



First off...if you flipped it on...it was on TV and edited because there are some parts....

And her hair didn't go to be curly, she cut it out of anger and it grew back instantly, which is explained better in the books. When you are turned, you remain that way forever...


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

It was on HBO or something. Full thing.

And anyways, some chick woke up from being turned and her hair went from straight to curly. I remember that was clear as day.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Chee said:


> It was on HBO or something. Full thing.
> 
> And anyways, some chick woke up from being turned and her hair went from straight to curly. I remember that was clear as day.



Was it that other bitch? 

Well it was 1700's France, I think Claudia styled it because she is weird like that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2008)

Yea, her name was Claudia.


----------



## Silvermyst (Dec 20, 2008)

Chee said:


> Why would you see it twice if you hated it?



Just noticed this.


Because if you love your friends, you go see crappy movies. Twice.


----------



## Shade (Dec 21, 2008)

LMFAO, you guys have gotta see this:


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 21, 2008)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Yeah some ppl think a vampire should look like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I believe this says it all.


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2008)

Shade said:


> LMFAO, you guys have gotta see this:


----------



## KamiKazi (Dec 21, 2008)

after everything i've heard i don't intend on seeing this movie. my cousin said she'll rent it when it's out on dvd, i might watch it then


----------



## +Kohana_Ame+ (Dec 21, 2008)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> Yeah some ppl think a vampire should look like this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Stop right there before I start puking! 

Do you even know, how Vampires are supposed to look like? Everybody images a Vampire to look like the Hollywood-Versions in the movies but that's just so wrong. The pointy teeth should be right, but the rest (evil grin, blood red eyes, long capes and stuff) is just an invention of the movies and the type of vampires people imagined in "the early years". You can't be and you most certainly aren't clear what they really look like, so that point you're making is, first of all, totally irrelevant, and secondly not true at all.

Logically, Vampires are not supposed to look all that "special" and "grim" because think about it: They're a myth, no one can truly say that they've ever met a Vampire and walked away from that unharmed. If I saw a guy walking down the street with all these damned attributes hollywood and human imagination established, I'd be running away screaming like a little girl.
So, to approach their victim(s) without being the center of attention their appearence must be more human, more ordinary but with a spark of charisma to lure the victim(s) into their trap. Their looks must be magnificent and yet not suspicious at all, their teeth sharp and yet unrecognizable to the human eye. No way a Vampire could be able to suck somebody's blood looking all halloween. They must be human until they show their teeth.

*Quotes:*[Freely translated from German to English]
- "Modern Vampires are creatures often mistaken for humans...."
- "...alternate to the "fullblood vampire" there's a sub-race, similar to the main character. While their bodies are those of a human creature, their soul and spirit is that of a vampire..."
- "...on a scientific base, there's no such thing as a vampire creature. Yet this cannot be fully ensured because there's proof for spiritual vampirism out there...So called Vampyres that live the life of a traditional vampire, that drink blood and have the sharpened senses that are costumary for Vampires and secondary the modern vampires with a human body and a vampirist spirit..."

1:0 for Miss Dracula over here  
No offense, buddy


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 21, 2008)

I watched the movie without reading the book.
The only thing I found interesting was the whole vampires vs. vampires, and vampires vs. wolves.

There were times when I sympathized for the characters like when Bella told off her dad.
The movie was decent to me.
I might read the book if I get a hold of it


----------



## H E C T I C (Dec 21, 2008)

The books are crap.

So the movie was freakin' abyssmal.

Period.

Vampires don't look like that.

XDD The fans need a life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't mind it when a movie changes vampires origins or looks, but I dont like a downgrade.

As I've said, sunlight brought an intensity because it could kill you painfully. If Twilight cut this part out, I wouldn't care. But the sparkling thing just feels like a pointless downgrade. It lessens the impact and the fear of sunlight.


----------



## ~L~ (Dec 22, 2008)

Shade said:


> LMFAO, you guys have gotta see this:


----------

